# Externe GPU sinnvoll?



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag, liebe PCGHX-Community.

Vorweg: Es ist nicht sicher, dass ich das Produkt, zu dem ich die Fragen stelle, am Ende auch kaufen werde. Ich möchte mir nur über die Vor- und Nachteile ein Bild machen und anschließend, ob diese Methode sich für mich lohnt oder nicht, also bitte schreibt diesen Thread nicht als sinnlose Diskussion ab, falls am Ende nicht sofort eine Bestellung meinerseits rausgeht.

Es handelt sich um folgendes Produkt:
Yongse V8.0 EXP GDC Beast Laptop unabhangige: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Nun aber zu meinen Fragen:
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Gaming-Rechner samt Zubehör etc. gekauft (siehe Signatur) und bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich hier immernoch mein Notebook rumliegen, welches nurnoch außerhalb von meinem Zuhause, sei es auf Reisen, bei Freunden, etc. genutzt wird. Ich hätte allerdings neben meinem Desktop auch gerne eine etwas mobilere Lösung (ich weiß, dass das Produkt, welches ich gleich ansprechen werde nicht wirklich die Mobilität meines Notebooks fördern wird, leichter zu transportieren als ein ganzer Rechner wird es hoffentlich schon sein. ), womit ich zocken kann, wenn ich z.B. bei meiner Freundin/bei Freunden bin, dass ich bspw. bei einer Busfahrt das Notebook samt Grafikverstärker nicht auspacken und irgendwo anschließen kann, ist mir bewusst.

1. Würde sich so etwas (auch in Verbindung mit den Kosten) überhaupt lohnen?
2. Welche Art von GPU brauche ich? (MiniGPUs oder "normale" ?)
3. Ist diese ganze Prozedur überhaupt mit meinem Notebook möglich? (Dazu habe ich auf YouTube folgendes Video gefunden, in dem eine eGPU an ein Lenovo Y580 angeschlossen wird: Lenovo y580 with egpu GTX 970  (EXP GDC v8.0 ) - YouTube)
4. Was muss ich alles bedenken/wissen, bevor ich diesen Schritt wage?

Bei meinem Notebook handelt es sich um folgendes, ca. vier/fünf Jahre altes Modell:
Lenovo Ideapad y580
i7-3610qm
GTX 660m (throttlet bis auf 135MHz runter, kommt bis auf ca. 95 Grad und erhitzt nebenbei die CPU auf über 100 Grad und ist deshalb im BIOS deaktiviert, mehrere Reparaturversuche, samt Austausch der WLP wurden bereits versucht, jedoch ohne Ergebnis, aber darum geht´s hier ja nicht.)
6GB RAM
500GB HDD
1366x768 Auflösung

Ich habe mir zuerst überlegt ein neues Notebook für die von mir genannten Situationen zu kaufen, allerdings waren mir die Notebooks mit i7, GTX-Gpu etc. zu teuer, also habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich doch mein aktuelles Notebook, welches dank i7 hoffentlich noch etwas leisten könnte, in Verbindung mit einer externen GPU (bspw. einer 1050 Ti) betreiben könnte.
Mir ist auch bewusst, dass man einen Teil der Leistung verliert, wenn man solche externen GPU-Docks benutzt, deutlich besser als meine "nicht funktionierende" 660m oder die HD4000, die aktuell läuft, wird es hoffentlich schon laufen.

Als GPU hätte ich, wie bereits erwähnt, an eine 1050 Ti gedacht, da diese 4GB Vram hat, gegenüber den 2GB der normalen 1050 und preislich nicht sehr hoch angesetzt ist. (Falls es bessere/sinnvollere Alternativen gibt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich über diese aufklären würdet.  )
Zotac Geforce GTX 1050 Ti ZT-P10510A-10L Mini: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor (ist jetzt nur ein Amazon-Link, weil ich den Grafikverstärker auch nur auf Amazon finden konnte, muss nicht unbedingt von Amazon sein.)
Brauche ich, wie in dem Video gezeigt extra zu dem Zubehör, was mit dem Grafikverstärker kommt, neben einer GPU noch ein Netzteil? Ich habe nämlich mitbekommen, dass andere Modelle (bspw. das ROG GX2) bereits ein Netzteil verbaut haben.
Und falls ich auch noch ein Netzteil brauche, wonach es in dem Video und der Größe des Grafikverstärkers nach auch aussieht, wie stark müsste das sein?
Und wie hoch wären die Kosten samt Grafikverstärker, einer passenden GPU und Netzteil am Ende?

Ich hoffe, dass der Text einigermaßen verständlich ist bei all den Links, Klammern, etc. 
Ich bedanke mich im voraus und freue mich auf eure hilfreichen Antworten.

Und wie gesagt, dass soll keine Kaufberatung werden. Ich möchte mich erstmal mit den Vorteilen und den Problemen dieser Prozedur vertraut machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn würde ich eine eGPU über Thunderbolt3 anschließen. Allerdings sind entsprechende eGPU-Gehäuse mit TB3 noch recht teuer.  eGPU mit Schnittstelle: 1x Thunderbolt 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ab 01.06.2017: Akitio Node Thunderbolt 3 Erweiterungsbox fur Grafikkarten

Das Notebook müsste es natürlich auch bieten.

Da müsste man mal schauen, was dieses Jahr noch so vorgestellt wird: Externe Grafiklosung: Auch MSI und Zotac springen auf den eGPU-Zug - ComputerBase

Wenn du eine eGPU hast, die die Bildsignale wieder an das Notebook zurückschicken kann, könntest du auch im Bus spielen. TB3 kann parallel zu PCIe x4 noch DP übertragen. 
Somit einfach die eGPU an die Steckdose im Bus und das Notebook läuft auf Akkubetrieb. Wenn nur Monitor und CPU versorg werden müssen, sollte der Akku trotzdem ein paar Stunden reichen.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Mai 2017)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Notebook einen TB3 Anschluss hat, ist ja schon relativ alt..
Die Modelle von verschiedenen Herstellern habe ich bereits entdeckt, allerdings war das von mir aufgezeigte Beispiel, welches direkt in Verbindung mit meinem Notebook gebracht wurde, andere Hersteller wie Alienware beschränken ja die Funktionalität ihrer Produkte auf ihre eigenen Marken.
Das mit der eGPU, die Bildsignale wieder an das Notebook zurückschicken kann verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich habe allerdings bei manchen YouTube-Videos gesehen, dass externe Bildschirme genutzt werden. Ist das etwa gemeint? Können manche eGPUs nur mit externen Bildschirmen arbeiten und nicht mit dem Notebook an sich?
Gibt es denn bereits ein eGPU-Gehäuse mit TB3, welches mit meinem Notebook funktioniert? Und wenn ja, was müsste ich extra dazu noch kaufen, neben GPU und wahrscheinlich Netzteil?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2017)

Dein Notebook wird noch kein TB3 haben, das haben erst neuere Geräte mit Skylake oder KabyLake, da es erst vor wenigen Jahren vorgestellt wurde. Notebooks mit Anschlüsse: Thunderbolt 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viele eGPUs nutzen dann einfach die Grafikausgänge der verbauten Grafikkarte, wo man dann eben einen Monitor anschließt. 
Theoretisch sollte es aber möglich sein, dass am eGPU Gehäuse ein DP-Eingang ist, wo man die Bildsignale der GPU über ein kurzes Kabel wieder in den TB3 einspeisen und zum Notebookbildschirm schicken kann. 

Hauptproblem ist die geringe Nachfrage. Deshalb passiert da recht wenig in Bezug auf neue Produkte. 


Geräte wie das von dir verlinkte haben das Problem, das du dafür das Notebook öffnen muss. Außerdem mangelt es an Treibern usw.
eGPUs über TB3 werden seit etwa einem Jahr offiziell von AMD und Nvidia unterstützt, so das Win10 damit recht problemlos umgehen kann. Auch ein Abmelden der eGPU wie bei externen Datenträgern ist möglich. eGPU via Thunderbolt 3: Nvidia und AMD mit Treibersupport.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (5. Mai 2017)

Also lohnt sich das ganze nicht und ich sollte die ganze Idee vergessen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2017)

Unterm Strich kann man das wohl so sagen, ja.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iTzZent (6. Mai 2017)

Warum soll das nicht sinnvoll sein ? Das es nicht mit Thunderbolt 3 geht, ist jawohl logisch, k.A. warum das hier überhaupt thematisiert wurde  Der gezeigte Adapter ist schon genau das richtige Produkt, dazu braucht man denn noch ein Netzteil und halt eine GPU. Das alles wird dann an den Mini-PCIe des Y580 angeschlossen, in diesem Slot steckt die Wlan Karte, diese muss natürlich weichen. Wlan kann z.b. mit ein Mini-USB Dongle umgesetzt werden. Das ganze lässt sich denn allerdings nicht so einfach entfernen bzw das PCIe Kabel sollte eingesteckt bleiben... das Gerät muss offen sein oder die Bodenplatte benötigt ein kleines Loch für das PCIe Kabel (ca.1x1cm für den HDMI Stecker) . Zum abklemmen zieht man denn einfach das Datenkabel aus dem eGPU Adapter und befestigt es irgendwie unter dem Notebook, wenn man es unbedingt mitnehmen muss 

Die Grafikkarte wird dann mit PCIe x1 betrieben, was nicht viel ist, aber sie ist denn immernoch deutlich schneller wie die verbaute GTX660M. Gespielt werden kann natürlich nur auf einem externen Display/TV.

Die ganzen Teile sollte man denn natürlich in einem "Eigenbau" Gehäuse unterbringen, sonst steht halt ne Menge Hardware offen rum...

Wenn du da noch mehr Fragen hast, schaue einfach mal hier vorbei: Erfahrungsbericht [eGPU] externe Grafikkarte fur das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum da steht alles, was du wissen musst.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2017)

Exakt. Entspricht das deiner Meinung nach noch den Anforderungen an ein Spielenotebook? Allein das externe Display sollte seinen Vorstellungen doch widersprechen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (6. Mai 2017)

Das ist leider wahr.
Damit verfehlt man dann wohl endgültig die Funktion eines Notebooks, wenn man es zusätzlich zur GPU und zur PSU (was für mich noch in Ordnung wäre) noch an einen externen Bildschirm anschließen muss.
Damit hat sich die Geschichte dann wohl endgültig erledigt. 

Vielen Dank für die Beratung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## Gripschi (6. Mai 2017)

Ein externes Display wird empfohlen da sonst ca. 30% Leistungsverlust entsteht.

Anderseits hat man noch immer deutlich mehr GPU Power je nach Modell.

Aktuell warte ich auf einen Adapter und werde das ganze mit meinem T420 und einer 560 Ti und 970 testen.
___
Ein externer Monitor kommt für mich nur für eine Lan in Frage.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Mai 2017)

Das Y580 ist kein Gamingnotebook, das war es auch nicht als es auf den Markt gekommen ist. Einfach beim nächsten Notebookkauf 2x hinschauen... es gibt genug Geräte, bei denen man die Grafikkarte wechseln kann. Im Endeffekt kostet das genauso viel, als wenn man eGPU Komponenten kauft und anschliesst...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2017)

Der Grafikkartenwechsel geht aber wenn überhaupt nur auf die nächste Generation, auch das Kühlsystem muss passen. Das Problem hat man bei einem eGPU-Gehäuse nicht, da man dort eine komplette Grafikkarte einbaut.
Zumal ich auch hoffe, das die Preise für die eGPU-Gehäuse noch unter 200€ fallen.


----------



## iTzZent (8. Mai 2017)

Das ist falsch, das ein Grafikkartenwechsel nur mit der Nachfolgergeneration möglich ist, wir im MSI Forum haben auch schon GTX285M Karten ausgebaut und GTX980M Karten eingebaut  (MSI GT660). Das sind mal sportlich 7 Generationen Unterschied und dennoch funktioniert die GTX980M tadellos in einem alten MS-16F1 Barebone. Das Kühlsystem kann man entweder selber anpassen oder ein passendes dazu kaufen.

Das Thema GPU Wechsel bei Notebooks ist mit Sicherheit speziell, man muss sich da schon auskennen um zu wissen, was bei welchem Gerät funktioniert. Es reicht aber schon, wenn man weiss, wo man solche Informationen bekommen könnte


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. Mai 2017)

Passt die 1070 eig in ein älteres GT 72 und falls ja, kommen da noch kits?


----------



## iTzZent (9. Mai 2017)

Ja, die passt und funktioniert auch wunderbar, man benötigt aber einen modifizierten Treiber, denn die Kombination der HardwareID (Mainboard) + Hardware ID (GPU) gibt es im Nvidia Treiber nicht, die muss man selber hinzufügen. Man muss nur den vorhandenen Heatsink bearbeiten oder halt den vom GT72VR nehmen.  Es funktionieren nur die GTX1070 Karten aus MSI Geräten ohne extra Stromanschluss.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2017)

Wie sieht es denn bei anderen Notebookherstellern, wie z.B. Schenker mit dem Aufrüsten aus?


----------



## 4B11T (9. Mai 2017)

Was noch gar nicht weiter erwähnt wurde: die vorhandene CPU heißt zwar "i7", hat aber sonst nichts mit den auch aktuell noch ausreichend schnellen 3rd gen i7- Desktop CPUs gemein. Mit anderen Worten: spieleuntauglich.


----------



## iTzZent (10. Mai 2017)

@4B11T Wie kommst du dadrauf ? Der i7-3610MQ/HQ entspricht in etwa der Leistung eines i5-2500 und den nennst du auch spieleuntauglich ?  Siehe dazu hier: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Die Zeiten sind schlicht und einfach vorbei, in der Notebookhardware deutlich langsamer wie Notebookhardware ist. Selbst CPU´s mit freien Multiplikatoren haben es mittlerweile in die Notebooks geschafft... so rechnet mein i7-7820HK auch problemlos mit einem Standardtakt von 4x4Ghz bei 45W TDP. Aber selbst Desktop CPU´s werden mittlerweile bei so einigen Gamingnotebooks verbaut.

@DKK007 das gleiche gilt auch für einige Clevo Geräte.


----------



## 4B11T (10. Mai 2017)

@iTzZent sorry, aber man kann sich auch alles schön reden. Ich hatte während des Studiums selbst ein ASUS G75V Notebook mit i7-3720QM CPU. Der boostete immerhin bis auf 3,6Ghz. Battlefield 3 ging damit gerade so noch. Battlefield 4: keine Chance. Der 4th gen desktop i5, welcher dann das Gamingnotebook ersetzte hatte dagegen leichtes Spiel. Am Ende kann man jetzt wieder diskutieren was "spieletauglich" bedeutet: einer möchte damit aktuelle AAA Titel spielen, einem anderen reichen Browsergames.

Mein Fazit hierzu wäre: wenn ein i7 3610qm als spieletauglich ausreicht, sollte auch die integrierte Intel HD 4000 Grafik als spieletauglich reichen. Wenn das jedoch nicht reicht und wirklich ein GPU Update her soll, verschiebt man das bottleneck nur richtung CPU und hat genau so wenig Spaß wie vorher.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2017)

Bist du zufällig High fps Gamer? Ich beispielsweise bin das Gegenteil. Ich spiele auch mal auf 30-40 fps, wenn dafür die Bildqualität stimmt. Demnach würde mir die Leistung wohl reichen, wenn ich es nicht gewohnt wäre fast immer nebenher noch anderes zu erledigen.
Also gerade im Bereich Notebook, kann man mMn nichts pauschalisieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Mai 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Ja, die passt und funktioniert auch wunderbar, man benötigt aber einen modifizierten Treiber, denn die Kombination der HardwareID (Mainboard) + Hardware ID (GPU) gibt es im Nvidia Treiber nicht, die muss man selber hinzufügen. Man muss nur den vorhandenen Heatsink bearbeiten oder halt den vom GT72VR nehmen.  Es funktionieren nur die GTX1070 Karten aus MSI Geräten ohne extra Stromanschluss.



wie bearbeitet man den denn?


----------



## Alex555 (10. Mai 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> @iTzZent sorry, aber man kann sich auch alles schön reden. Ich hatte während des Studiums selbst ein ASUS G75V Notebook mit i7-3720QM CPU. Der boostete immerhin bis auf 3,6Ghz. Battlefield 3 ging damit gerade so noch. Battlefield 4: keine Chance. Der 4th gen desktop i5, welcher dann das Gamingnotebook ersetzte hatte dagegen leichtes Spiel. Am Ende kann man jetzt wieder diskutieren was "spieletauglich" bedeutet: einer möchte damit aktuelle AAA Titel spielen, einem anderen reichen Browsergames.
> 
> Mein Fazit hierzu wäre: wenn ein i7 3610qm als spieletauglich ausreicht, sollte auch die integrierte Intel HD 4000 Grafik als spieletauglich reichen. Wenn das jedoch nicht reicht und wirklich ein GPU Update her soll, verschiebt man das bottleneck nur richtung CPU und hat genau so wenig Spaß wie vorher.



Bei NotebookCPUs kommen viele Faktoren zusammen, die den Boost beeinflussern.
Vor allem die Temperatur und das TDP Limit spielen eine Rolle. Und in den letzten Jahren, ist die Notebookhardware immer näher an die Desktophardware herangekommen. (Nvidia verbaut mittlerweile in Laptops Grafikkarten, die nichts anderes als etwas niedriger getaktete Desktop Modelle sind, [im Falle der GTX 1070 beispielsweise hat die Mobile Variante sogar mehr Shaders als die Desktop Variante, und mit Boost und vernünftiger Kühlung boostet die Mobile Variante auch sehr ordentlich] und bei den CPUs gibt es mittlerweile auch HK Modelle mit offenem Multi. 
Doch selbst mit den HQ Modellen (4 Kerne, 8 Threads) kommt man extrem gut aus. Mein 6700HQ langt zum BF1 spielen mehr als Dicke (solange man keine 200FPS braucht, nur dafür langt auch ein 7700K nicht). 
Auch ein unaufgeräumtes OS mit viel Hintergrundprozessen nagt an der Leistung. Und selbst ein I7 2600 oder 3700 (non k!) bekommt heute bei so manchem modernen Spiel ohne Übertakten kleine Problemchen. 
Um aber zum Thema zurückzukommen: e-GPUs sind eigentlich erst mit Thunderbolt 3 richtig Salonfähig geworden. Diese eGPU Boxen ermöglichen es zwar, Desktop Karten an Notebooks zu nutzen, kommen dafür aber auch mit Kosten einher (Desktop Karte, die e-GPU Box, Netzteil) und schränken die Mobilität eben auch wieder zusätzlich ein. 
Ob es so viel mobiler ist, ein Notebook mit Netzteil und Maus sowie eGPU Box und dazugehörigem Netzstecker zu transportieren als wie gleich auf ein Mini ITX System mit Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und Netzstecker, Headset, sei auch dahingestellt. 
Daher will eine eGPU-Anschaffung wohl überlegt sein, ich persönlich bin nicht wirklich überzeugt davon (da die Mobilität eines Notebooks nun mal der größte Bonus ist, den ein Notebook gegenüber einem Desktop hat).
Lieber gleich eine Neuanschaffung, und wenn es auf das P/L-Verhältnis ankommt, fährt man mit einem Desktop immer noch am besten! 
Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich mein GT62VR nicht mehr missen, und ein Desktop käme für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## iTzZent (11. Mai 2017)

@4B11T dir ist aber schon klar, das deine FPS Probleme nicht an der CPU lagen oder ? Du hast mit einer lahmen GTX670M versucht einen AAA Titel zu spielen... klasse Idee  Mobile CPU´s sind seit Sandy Bridge mehr als ausreichend und die CPU ist das letzte, was bei einem Notebook am Limit läuft, das sehe ich bei meinem i7-7820HK ganz gut. Bei deinem Asus war einfach nur die GPU zu langsam, denn die GTX670M war schon immer eine Karte der Mittelklasse, denn sie ist nur eine umbenannte GTX570M.

@4B11T GPU trocken auf den Heatsink legen und dann schauen, wo was fehlt oder wo was weg muss... die fehlenden Stellen einfach aufpolstern mit dickeren Wärmeleitpads und die Stellen die zu viel sind wegdrehmeln. Auf diese Art und weise habe ich z.B. eine GTX970M (Maxwell) mit einem GTX870M (Kepler) Heatsink betrieben. Das gleiche habe ich beim GT72 gemacht... GTX970M Heatsink modifiziert für den GTX1060 Betrieb.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, das Problem bei den kleineren stromsparenden Notebook-GPUs sind die ständigen Refreshs und Rebrands. Die muss man ziemlich aufpassen.


----------



## 4B11T (12. Mai 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> @4B11T dir ist aber schon klar, das deine FPS Probleme nicht an der CPU lagen oder ?



ja klar, ich bin zu doof die CPU und GPU Auslastung anhand von HWInfo und Afterburner zu beurteilen, bzw. wie sich das ganze durch Reduzierung der Grafikdetails verhält. Natürlich war die GPU auch am Limit, keine Frage, aber die CPU ebend leider auch. Glaub mir, habe schon alles mögliche gecheckt, (Temperatur, Auslastung, cleane Windows Installation usw.) bevor ich mich von dem nicht ganz billigen Laptop über Ebay verabschiedet habe.

Ist aber auch alles ziemlich offtopic. Eigentlich ging es um eine Beurteilung der externen Grafklösung für einen ansonsten noch super up-to-date ausgerüsteten Gaminglaptop. 

Wenn ich schon das MSI-Forum Logo sehe, wo man es nicht mal schafft vernünftige changelogs für die X370 Biosupdates zu veröffentlichen oder allgemein einen wirklichen Kontakt Kunde-->MSI herzustellen. "Wir sind nicht MSI, da können wir nix machen mimimi", Aber andere User über CPU- und GPU-Limit belehren, das geht. Epic Slow Clap.


----------

